# Tiller to break ground questions



## Honker Jake (11 mo ago)

I have a new Mahindra my M Till 150 and am trying to use it. First problem I’m running into is I can’t get the bolts off to adjust the skid shoes for depth. Is it necessary to have that on its shallowest setting to start? Can I just contr depth with my 3 point?
Second thing is I don’t have a cultivator. Can I use this to break ground? We just built on what was a corn field so the soil is not all that hard. I’m new to this and appreciate any advice I can get. Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Honker Jake, welcome to the forum.

Wet the ground well the day before you use your tiller and it should do fine. If your tractor's lift is in very good shape, the lift should hold position. My old Ford does not hold position very well, so I depend on the skids. Get the bolts loose or twist them off.


----------



## Honker Jake (11 mo ago)

Thank you sir!


----------

